# 30x30x30 Exo - What can I keep



## leehamer (Apr 16, 2011)

Evening, 

Tomorrow I am upgrading the small exo that my crested gecko lives in for something bigger, so I am going to be left with a 30 cube exo going spare.

Rather than store it I want something to go in it so any ideas of what I can keep in it if any amphibian? 

I would like ideas so I can go off and read up on care before I commit to something. My better half loves frogs so I think this is a better idea than a small gecko 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

I personally wouldn't keep any adult frog in one. Only Juveniles.
Sorry


----------



## Heim (Aug 3, 2008)

Crickets? :whistling2:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Ohh dont go there.The general consus of opinion is that its too small to keep anything other than juvenile frogs.


----------



## leehamer (Apr 16, 2011)

Crickets... Urm no thanks. Refuse to have them in my flat at all!

I have a 45x45x60 that is a temp home for another gecko until it's moved into a larger viv. So is there something I could keep in the smaller one as a juvenile before moving into the larger of the 2? 

As for the crickets comment thanks for your input nice to know people are helpful! Guess you dont really want to pass on your passion for keeping amphibians?

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## leehamer (Apr 16, 2011)

colinm said:


> Ohh dont go there.The general consus of opinion is that its too small to keep anything other than juvenile frogs.


Thank you, this is more helpful! Cool I don't mind if its only suitable for juveniles, more than happy to get a bigger viv for what they would need. Like I said I have little knowledge about amphibians but would like to get into them.

I thought posting in this section of the forum would help, I am only after help and to do the right thing. I need to learn and I want to learn all I can before I commit.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Don't be offended buddy so many many folks ask what they can keep in these tiny vivs,occassionaly someone makes a crack about it,the reality is that even though there are some very tiny frogs most of them need way more room than a tiny 30 viv,but these little vivs can be superb for rearing kids in,your bigger viv does has options though,i'm gonna start you off with dartfrogs,because they are our passion,are diurnal and so much fun,but they do require much homework and reserch before you get them,i'll let others take the reins from here
Stu


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

I'd recommend Whites tree frogs as your first amphibian as they make a good entry level 'Phib, though as i have learnt that doesnt mean they are 'easy' to look after as such, all amphibians need a little extra work then your usual pet. 

I'd also recommend axolotls but since they are aquatic, you couldnt put them in an exo terra!

But have to agree with the others, 30cm exo terra is far too small for any amphibian (apart from young as has been mentioned), it may look big enough empty, but once you have the water dish in there, hides and maybe a plant or two, you end up with no room at all. To be honest i think the 30cm ones are designed with things like stick insects in mind xD


----------



## Heim (Aug 3, 2008)

lol chill! the comment was meant to be taken with a pinch of salt.

As people have stated, the 30cm cube is just too small for just about anything. I have both a 30cm cube and a 30x30x45 sitting in the attic collecting dust - just not sound a single use for them yet.


----------



## leehamer (Apr 16, 2011)

Cool sorry don't know why I took offence. Dart frogs look really nice, did know someone who had a large viv with a few in and it looked amazing. 

Going to look into their care, may also check out whites as my other half has a thing for them

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

leehamer said:


> Cool sorry don't know why I took offence. Dart frogs look really nice, did know someone who had a large viv with a few in and it looked amazing.
> 
> Going to look into their care, may also check out whites as my other half has a thing for them
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


some dart stuff for ya mate,up top,look through the stickies, frognicks excellant links links and Bothrops cracking thread spring to mind, a couple of forums dart den.com dendroworld.com,and if ya got a couple of mins there is a little room thread about,that will give you what me and me darling are up to,and some pics just for good measure,Da dartroom, tis called,but i stress these little guys want some homework,totally worth doing though:2thumb:
Stu


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

leehamer said:


> Crickets... Urm no thanks. Refuse to have them in my flat at all!


You may have a little problem then as these are recommended as a staple diet for most frogs  Crickets and locusts dusted with calcium and vitamins are what I feed all my frogs on apart from the darts obviously, I rarely give them locusts though as they're expensive. There are other things that people feed them like roaches and other bigs, but crickets are the easiest to get hold of in my experience.
Second vote here for Whites!  They're just so awesome, full of personality and really cute, not to mention easy to look after. Before I got my first frogs I was really worried that they were going to be really difficult to care for, but they are hardy little things and are simple to care for, it's just getting their set up correct that's the 'trickier' bit, but once that's sorted it's plain sailing!
Baby whites could live in the tiny Exo for a little bit, but they grow super quick!  The 45x45x60 will be perfect for a pair of whites!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

leehamer said:


> *Cool sorry don't know why I took offence*. Dart frogs look really nice, did know someone who had a large viv with a few in and it looked amazing.
> 
> Going to look into their care, may also check out whites as my other half has a thing for them
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


 Probably because on a lot of forums it would have been meant offensively! If you stick around on this section, you'll find that we're pretty helpful and friendly most of the time, although we can get a bit snappy when people ask for advice then promptly ignore it- which you're not doing!

Welcome to 'Phibs!:welcome:


----------



## leehamer (Apr 16, 2011)

soundstounite said:


> some dart stuff for ya mate,up top,look through the stickies, frognicks excellant links links and Bothrops cracking thread spring to mind, a couple of forums dart den.com dendroworld.com,and if ya got a couple of mins there is a little room thread about,that will give you what me and me darling are up to,and some pics just for good measure,Da dartroom, tis called,but i stress these little guys want some homework,totally worth doing though:2thumb:
> Stu


I looked at that thread a while ago and all I can say is... AMAZING! :no1:
That would be a dream of mine but currently I dont have the space to allow me to do something like that, always nice to dream though eh :mf_dribble:



manda88 said:


> You may have a little problem then as these are recommended as a staple diet for most frogs  Crickets and locusts dusted with calcium and vitamins are what I feed all my frogs on apart from the darts obviously, I rarely give them locusts though as they're expensive. There are other things that people feed them like roaches and other bigs, but crickets are the easiest to get hold of in my experience.
> Second vote here for Whites!  They're just so awesome, full of personality and really cute, not to mention easy to look after. Before I got my first frogs I was really worried that they were going to be really difficult to care for, but they are hardy little things and are simple to care for, it's just getting their set up correct that's the 'trickier' bit, but once that's sorted it's plain sailing!
> Baby whites could live in the tiny Exo for a little bit, but they grow super quick!  The 45x45x60 will be perfect for a pair of whites!


Shouldn't be an issue with the feeders, I use Locusts as a staple for my reps. I get through quite a lot of them so buy them in bulk, the reps seem to prefer them and I enjoy watching them feed on these as they dont leg it so fast! Yeah it does cost more but I would rather spend the extra than deal with crickets, adult ones when they chirp are so bloody annoying :lol2:

But Whites are a likely candidate now, the missus was saying when she was traveling she stayed somewhere and was handling a wild one that was sat on her porch and loved them.. I may have little choice here :whistling2: 



Ron Magpie said:


> Probably because on a lot of forums it would have been meant offensively! If you stick around on this section, you'll find that we're pretty helpful and friendly most of the time, although we can get a bit snappy when people ask for advice then promptly ignore it- which you're not doing!
> 
> Welcome to 'Phibs!:welcome:


I think I might just take your advice and stick around this neck of the woods, my plans may be put on hold now.. I am really interested but want to know all I can before I invest money and time, I would hate to not home them properly so time to get another large exo :2thumb:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

leehamer said:


> Shouldn't be an issue with the feeders, I use Locusts as a staple for my reps. I get through quite a lot of them so buy them in bulk, the reps seem to prefer them and I enjoy watching them feed on these as they dont leg it so fast! Yeah it does cost more but I would rather spend the extra than deal with crickets, adult ones when they chirp are so bloody annoying :lol2:
> 
> But Whites are a likely candidate now, the missus was saying when she was traveling she stayed somewhere and was handling a wild one that was sat on her porch and loved them.. I may have little choice here :whistling2:


You're so right, I can't stand the loudness of crickets, fortunately we don't get them too often, and if we do then I make sure I feed all the ones with wings straight away!! :lol2: There's been many a time where I've been woken up in the night by a cricket in the next room, so I've gone through and not gone back to bed until I've found it and killed it, I'm one of those people who can't help but concentrate on the tiniest noise and then can't get back to sleep, it's so annoying!


----------



## leehamer (Apr 16, 2011)

manda88 said:


> You're so right, I can't stand the loudness of crickets, fortunately we don't get them too often, and if we do then I make sure I feed all the ones with wings straight away!! :lol2: There's been many a time where I've been woken up in the night by a cricket in the next room, so I've gone through and not gone back to bed until I've found it and killed it, I'm one of those people who can't help but concentrate on the tiniest noise and then can't get back to sleep, it's so annoying!


I can sleep through it, it the other half that gets frustrated! I just cant take the ear bashing for the noisy crickets.. It does send her nuts and I get scared so now they are just a no no :whip:


----------

